# More casualties of the Olympics



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have spent over 30 years involved in animal advocacy, protection and rescue.
This truly breaks my heart.

Local News Story
100 sled dogs killed in B.C.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that is heart wrenching. what a waste when so many would have adopted them.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea that is terrible, esp since alot of those dogs were bought just before the olympics in the hopes tourism would pickup, those people just wanted to make a buck and have no value for life


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> that is heart wrenching. what a waste when so many would have adopted them.


The terrible thing is, this it true.

The dogs were all working dogs, so there agression wouldn't have been that bad.

Its really a shame to see, when i saw the story on the news last night, and how they described it, it sounded terrible! not even ethical..


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

is that even legal


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

nope. Not legal at all. Investigations have already started. Because of the way they did it, and the suffering the dogs went through, if they can prove anything, it will come under animal welfare. This place has been identified as a place that treats there animals terrible as it is, so i believe its only a matter of time before they shut it down


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not even an attempt to rehome some of the dogs before slaughtering them... i hope they make an example of those people


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard they tried to take them to a vet to put them down but the vet wouldn't because why would they put down completely healthy dogs.

You can legally kill your own animals, the only thing is that it has to be done in a humane way which these were not. Problem is that the laws are different for working animals vs. pets. Also to be able to prove they were killed inhumanely they will need to find the bodies. I think the most that will come out of this is a fine, our laws when it comes to animal cruelty are just to lax, along with alot of our other laws.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well i do think that euphanizing the animals wasn't illegal, the means in which it was done could indeed be animal cruelty.

As for why, they probably were more worried about a competitor buying the dogs or posing as people ready to adopt. Too many white collar's only see through dollar signs, nothing else. not related, but think of how many companies throw out overstocked produce, meats and bread rather than donate to a soup kitchen.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate to say this, but the sad thing is, even though these dogs were healthy, it would have been hard to rehome them into "forever" homes. A lot of people with very good intentions would have adopted these beasties only to find out that they were more than they could handle and many would have likely ended up in shelters or rescues or ended up abused by owners who don't understand them. These are not normal dogs. They are working dogs. They don't like to snuggle or greet you at the door when you come home. They ARE extraordinary animals, but not your average family dog. Some can become great pets, but unfortunately those are the exception. The rescue work I do is with northern breeds. I started with mals and sibes so I'm all too familiar with what happens to many sled dogs. Responsible mushers are awesome animal guardians. They love their animals and care for them. That love is shown in how they humainly euthanize their dogs. What happened in Whistler was nothing short of a tragic slaughter.


----------



## 123mars (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty sick....

One of our "2010 Olympic legacies", that is for sure. The overhype leading up to the Olympics about how much money people would make renting out their houses, extra tourism and how it would last etc....Lies. All so people would not stop and say...wait a minute, the olympics are costing us how many billions??? Vanoc is to blame for this ultimately, I bet they were funding and/or encouraging the dog sled company to expand for the Olympics with the promise of future riches.

The 2010 Olympics were a bust....But all that matters to most is that we won the gold in hockey..that is worth 6 billion of taxpayers dollars and the introduction of the HST (yes, the HST is an Olympic legacy as well).


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

-N/A- said:


> I hate to say this, but the sad thing is, even though these dogs were healthy, it would have been hard to rehome them into "forever" homes. A lot of people with very good intentions would have adopted these beasties only to find out that they were more than they could handle and many would have likely ended up in shelters or rescues or ended up abused by owners who don't understand them. These are not normal dogs. They are working dogs. They don't like to snuggle or greet you at the door when you come home. They ARE extraordinary animals, but not your average family dog. Some can become great pets, but unfortunately those are the exception. The rescue work I do is with northern breeds. I started with mals and sibes so I'm all too familiar with what happens to many sled dogs. Responsible mushers are awesome animal guardians. They love their animals and care for them. That love is shown in how they humainly euthanize their dogs. What happened in Whistler was nothing short of a tragic slaughter.


i personally would have taken 3 or 4 dogs if they actually attempted to rehome them, theres lots of poeple out there like me who have farmland and plenty of room for the dogs to live. I personally know about 20 people who would have each taken a couple dogs


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, blame Olympics and greedy people. All of them involved had only $ signs in their eyes. I just don't understand how that person could do it and now he is playing a victim. I hope he'll never stops having bad dreams! I did not even watch news yesterday because of this. Sad thing is, people that kill people in Canada aren't punished and most of them walk out of jail in less than 10 years, so animal cruelty means even less around here. I would close their business for good and flag all people involved so they will never be able to have any pets at all!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I just think this is very unfortunate. Surely there are other alternatives out there to re-home the dogs. I don't believe they exhausted all their resources at all. I also find it troublesome that the person who actually did the killing is now being compensated for post traumatic stress. Did they not feel anything while they were shooting/slitting the animals throats? Why now?


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> not even an attempt to rehome some of the dogs before slaughtering them... i hope they make an example of those people


Not true...it seems that the man that ended up killing them had approached the SPCA TWICE and they rebuffed him and sent him on his way. The dogs were deemed unhousable and it was left at that.


----------

